# JVC TV LT-47EM59 white screen but sound ok



## MisterCBB (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello all, my JVC, manufactured in April 2008, now shows a white screen as shown in the attachment, but the sound is good. Is this repairable? Thanks in advance.


----------



## z400 (Jul 17, 2011)

same issue,any help?


----------

